# Snooty Villager Tier List



## Santana (May 20, 2020)

Here is to the best personality in the game. This is my ranking, but I’d love to see yours!








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Snooty Villagers Tier List (Community Rank)
					






					tiermaker.com


----------



## Xeleron (May 20, 2020)

I may have some questionable choices... oh well! 


Spoiler


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

Something like this :


----------



## AccfSally (May 20, 2020)

I made one.
Here's mine: 



Spoiler: Pic


----------



## Utsukishi (May 20, 2020)

uhhhh yeah i dont like many villagers in general (in my personal all villager tier list like 75% of all villagers are in the hated list)


----------



## Santana (May 20, 2020)

Lots of Vivian appreciation. Love to see it


----------



## Sloom (May 20, 2020)

the cool thing about mine is that it's correct. all other opinions are not correct. thank you for coming, time to shut down the thread



edit: F is supposed to be E please ignore that I never learned how to read


----------



## Santana (May 20, 2020)

Sloom said:


> the cool thing about mine is that it's correct. all other opinions are not correct. thank you for coming, time to shut down the thread
> View attachment 261863
> edit: F is supposed to be E please ignore that I never learned how to read


YES JUDY STANS!!


----------



## Barney (May 20, 2020)

I'm happy to see Astrid ranking quite highly in a few lists.

I went island hopping for a snooty villager before I'd heard of the campsite trick, and spent all of my 20 NMTs without finding a single one!

I was about to give up and call it a day when a friend gave me a single NMT and told me this would be the one that finally landed me a snooty.

When I found Astrid wandering around the campfire on that final island, I thought she looked really cool and was tempted to invite her whether she was a snooty or not. As soon as I googled and discovered her personality type, I was absolutely made up.

She's great - I love her design and her colouring. Not 100% sold on her house, but it makes sense with her joey around I guess.


----------



## Santana (May 20, 2020)

Barney said:


> I'm happy to see Astrid ranking quite highly in a few lists.
> 
> I went island hopping for a snooty villager before I'd heard of the campsite trick, and spent all of my 20 NMTs without finding a single one!
> 
> ...


when I was like 9 or something, my mother saw me playing Animal Crossing and saw Astrid. My mother has not played a second of Animal Crossing, but she is OBSESSED with Astrid. She once asked me if there was somewhere she can get an Astrid figurine


----------



## Barney (May 20, 2020)

Santana said:


> when I was like 9 or something, my mother saw me playing Animal Crossing and saw Astrid. My mother has not played a second of Animal Crossing, but she is OBSESSED with Astrid. She once asked me if there was somewhere she can get an Astrid figurine



She has good taste.


----------



## Mello (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Megina (May 20, 2020)

Essentially the C + D I wouldn't ever like... Want... That'd rude, right? UwU;;


----------



## Sweetley (May 20, 2020)

My taste is just different, okay...


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 20, 2020)

This is mine. Tasha and Portia are underrated.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 20, 2020)

Not in any particular order, just dragged them in their respective columns when I saw them. Also, not definitive, has been rather spontaneous


----------



## Reploid (May 20, 2020)




----------



## thisisausername (May 20, 2020)

i take no criticism!


----------



## minimoon (May 20, 2020)

This is fun! I currently have Ankha and Gloria on my island, but I'm hoping Gloria leaves.


----------



## condor (May 20, 2020)

kitty is an underrated, precious brown tabby bb. s tier for life.


----------



## Feraligator (May 20, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> This is mine. Tasha and Portia are underrated.


I had an all dog town in NL  

Here's mine. The ones near the top I have memories of from past games. Vivian is in my NH town now!


----------



## peachmilke (May 20, 2020)

whitney best snooty​


----------



## absol (May 20, 2020)

idk if I wanna have whitney or mathilda on my island


----------



## Chea (May 20, 2020)

Sorry not sorry


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 20, 2020)

What can I say I love Mathilda


----------



## Believe (May 20, 2020)

Something like this. Only reason I'm picking Ankha for my snooty is because of her desert theme and I don't want duplicate species :x


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 20, 2020)

Here is my tier list. Gigi is best snooty and Cashmere looks like a muppet xD


----------



## Asarena (May 20, 2020)

Here's my tier list:


Spoiler


----------



## Daisies (May 20, 2020)

This is how I’d rank them (ranked within each tier aswell)


----------



## jeni (May 20, 2020)

is this controversial 


(tipper has been done SO dirty in this thread)


----------



## chriss (May 20, 2020)

Here's mine. Monique at the top as she is my favorite snooty. 
Gloria and Tasha are both really cool to me, never had them before though.
Tiffany is S tier for me simply because of nostalgia.


----------



## Fye (May 20, 2020)

Here's mine:
S: Diana
A: the wolves, ostriches, and cats
B: everyone else cause the snooties are amazing


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 20, 2020)

That seems about right ... They are NOT ranked within categories, except perhaps the first two. Gloria could possibly be higher, I have yet to meet her in game and decide how gorgeous she really is.


----------



## Altarium (May 20, 2020)

This is mine, I think it's a pretty popular opinion lol


----------



## Sicariana (May 20, 2020)

Olivia best girl.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 20, 2020)

Protect Whitney and Ankha at all costs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 20, 2020)

They literally could've made Cashmere any gender/personality and I would have been none the wiser.  That design is...something.


----------



## cheezu (May 20, 2020)

So a lot of people probably won't agree with me but...
Here are some of my favorite snooties.
I didn't bother including some I don't care for at all.


----------



## Junee (May 20, 2020)




----------



## 0orchid (May 20, 2020)

Finally Willow getting the praise she _deserves_


----------



## Coolio15 (May 20, 2020)

My biases showing through, but I actually really like all the villagers in my S-C tiers. I think the snooty personality has a lot of strong design choices for villagers (Even if some of them aren't the most...aesthetically pleasing)
Just know that Mallary and Soleil are royalty and that is that.


----------



## carackobama (May 20, 2020)

stan underrated queens Olivia, Kitty and Willow


----------



## Loubelle (May 20, 2020)

I guess I only really like Diana, lol ;V



Spoiler:  my list c:


----------



## nerfeddude (May 20, 2020)

Uhhh why not


----------



## Globes216 (May 20, 2020)

Oh wow I have the most S, snooties are by far my favourite personality


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 20, 2020)

Here's mine


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

probably the biggest shocker for me was placing violet at C tier...I would actually take her over any of the ones in D tier.


----------



## John Wick (May 21, 2020)

Can't understand Ankha being there.

She is hideous.

Freya and Mathilda are number one for me.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

My personal list


----------



## Envy (May 21, 2020)

I adore all of the Snooty's in the top two categories, and still really like the B's. There are so many great designs!


----------



## Mairen (May 21, 2020)

Oh my goodness this was so fun! I'm glad I popped in here. Thank you to whoever designed that super easy to use tier maker. Here's mairen's snooty rating


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 21, 2020)

Judy: Judy
Not Judy: Everything else


----------



## Knave (May 21, 2020)

Snooty is a good personality! 



Spoiler: Here's my list


----------



## aloherna (May 21, 2020)

Judy is the best snooty in my opinion


----------



## Airen (May 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Tier List









Had to make a new tier for my girls.


----------



## Ichiban (May 21, 2020)

snooties have always been hit or miss imo..


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Anyone who puts Kitty and Mallary in D tier better repent! Jk


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Ok here we go


----------



## Santana (May 21, 2020)

To everyone who put judy in S tier, I love you

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Airen said:


> Spoiler: Tier List
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vivian and Freya live in Whitney’s shadow and its a shame. I would KILL to have vivian in my town


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

I love the snooty personality.


----------



## Odette (May 21, 2020)

I adore a lot of snooty villagers, especially with it being my favourite personality type. Though this did make me realise there are definitely some duds...


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

I'm gonna get burned at the stake for this LMAO



Mint and Blanche are hidden by the logo fyi


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

I love the snooties!


----------



## brangein (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)




----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)

I have turned into a machine with these!


----------



## alpacalypse (May 21, 2020)

mine <3


----------



## Braixen (May 21, 2020)

fun times


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> I'm gonna get burned at the stake for this LMAO
> View attachment 262902
> Mint and Blanche are hidden by the logo fyi


this list is very valid solely for velma and greta's placement!


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

As far as snooties go, here is my list


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

I was really happy to see other people appreciate Annalise, she doesn't get brought up a lot but I love her


----------



## 5cm/s (May 22, 2020)

here's mine!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

I had to make an extra tier to properly express my emotions.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)




----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

Mine! The D tier doesnt have an order, I just put everyone there. Annabelle was going to be D tier too but she got points for being my bday buddy.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 262824
> snooties have always been hit or miss imo..


I love this! Kitty in S tier!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

Edit: Had to update my tier list


----------



## xsopants (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

This is really all over the place.


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

They really did some of the snooties dirty, good lord. It's balanced out by the top rows being absolute top notch though.


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

Pecan is too underrated, I love her so much!!! TT v TT


----------



## Sheando (May 22, 2020)

I think this is my only bottom-heavy personality tier list. I’m not a fan of ducks.


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

If only we could have more than just 10 villagers I'd have so many snooty.


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

Here's mine~ 
This opinion tier list is fun, rather than the huge majority. n-n;


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)




----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)




----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## skogkyst (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list.


----------



## Crash (May 22, 2020)

honestly didn't think i'd have so many tier S rankings, but i love all of them so much :')


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

Wow, meet the one personality type I don't have any huge favorites from.


----------



## stephzs (May 22, 2020)

Weird taste I know but I'm just not a fan of a lot of them...to be fair I never interacted with the lower tiers, I might like them more if I get to see them in-game. But the moment Judy asks to leave I'm letting her go, have you seen her surprised face? Nightmare fuel.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

ankha is my fav snooty


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 29, 2020)

This was a lot of fun to make!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 28, 2020)

Tbh I don’t have New Horizons but I play New Leaf and wanted to join in on the fun haha

Mine might be a bit controversial but in the end there aren’t really any I would really _hate_ to have. I put a lot in tier c or d (Judy and Étoile, for example) that I think are hella cute but a little _too _cutesy for my taste.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I feel bad about putting so many villagers in D


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmm... still haven't found a single valid list... keep trying folks!


----------



## xTech (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine: 



Spoiler








I feel like there's decent amount of great snooty villagers, but then after A tier they all start looking really bad and are kinda hard to rank because I wouldn't want to touch any of them with a 10 metre pole vaulting stick.


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

Didn't realize I was this picky.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 28, 2020)

Diana is my favorite snooty. <3


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

This was fun.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)

Seems I generally don't deviate much from popular opinion with snooty villagers


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)

Not having Ahnka and Judy in S tier probably makes me a bad person....


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 28, 2020)

There are so many more snootys than I realize. Not sure how much I like this type. But I do love Freya so she may gradually be changing my mind.


----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

I love my snooty girls, looking at my list again I’d move Gigi to B tier


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Zazagirl12 (Jun 29, 2020)

Barney said:


> I'm happy to see Astrid ranking quite highly in a few lists.
> 
> I went island hopping for a snooty villager before I'd heard of the campsite trick, and spent all of my 20 NMTs without finding a single one!
> 
> ...


Hey! Do you mind telling me what the campsite trick is? I burned through 90 nmt today looking for a villager!


----------



## Barney (Jun 29, 2020)

Zazagirl12 said:


> Hey! Do you mind telling me what the campsite trick is? I burned through 90 nmt today looking for a villager!



I'm sure others who've actually used it could explain it better, but if you have one of every personality type except the one you're looking for, then it increases the chances of your campsite visitor being the personality type you're missing.

If you then timetravel to speed through lots of campers, you'll find the specific villager you're looking for much faster.

Have you tried the New Neighbour Network on here? There are plenty of threads giving away or selling specific villagers.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 29, 2020)

Gotta go with Ankha in Tier S for me! I have her currently and she's awesome! Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

This one was a bit harder than the others.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 29, 2020)

yay i love making tier lists lol


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm picky lol.


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

and that's that on that


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 30, 2020)

Dude_Skillz said:


> This is mine. Tasha and Portia are underrated.View attachment 261867


I completely agree, I love Portia and I think Tasha’s design is super cool, it’s edgy and bold so she definitely stands out. Also I think people underrate Vivian a lot too so I’m glad you put her in tier A!


----------



## Flunkifera (Jun 30, 2020)

I might have some controversial opinions lol


----------



## Opal (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't have a snooty on my island yet, debating on if I should get Tiffany or Judy


----------



## Nami (Jun 30, 2020)

Purrl is best girl.  I love Judy as well, and a couple others. I don't like this personality type enough to make a tier list, though.


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 30, 2020)

I have some very questionable choices and I am not ashamed of it hahah



Spoiler: Ranking


----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine! I REALLY want Julia. I've always loved peacocks, and the fact that she's female but appears to be male is just cool to me. Makes her extra unique!
(if I was better at art I would've entered the diversity contest with a pic of her!)

And ... I'm sorry, I'm sorry, but I have to say it- I DON'T LIKE ANKHA.  I mean... I don't dislike the IDEA her, I can appreciate a cool design, the aesthetic is cool... but I have ZERO desire to have her on my island. I just don't like villagers that are so... themed.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 21, 2020)

This is my tier list. Amelia, my all-time favorite villager, is as you might guess, also my favorite snooty villager. Naomi is my least favorite of this personality. I actually like this personality; 39 out of the 55 snooty villagers in the game are in either A tier or S tier.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

...I’m not a huge fan of snooties pre-NH. In my opinion they were needlessly insufferable (even crankies were more approachable!) Diana is the ONLY one that gets the S-tier for me (though a lot of those in the A tier are borderline S tier).


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 12, 2020)

Diana No. 1


----------



## melco (Oct 12, 2020)

I promise I'm not just trying to be contrarian with my Diana placement. It's a ... personal grudge from New Leaf


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

melco said:


> I promise I'm not just trying to be contrarian with my Diana placement. It's a ... personal grudge from New Leaf
> View attachment 326660


While I will respectfully disagree with you, I can see your point. The reason why several snooties place in the “radioactive” tier on my list is because I couldn’t stand them in CF.

in my case, Diana actually SAVED the personality for me. She just clicks perfectly with my forest theming!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

if diana isn't in your highest tier then i'm afriad you're just wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2020)

sheep kweens


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 13, 2020)

i guess i never realized how many of the snooties i love! i'm still never going to have one on my island, but if i had more space for one, ankha would be my first choice!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 13, 2020)

There are three snooties I actively like. To be fair I've never interacted with a lot of the rest of them.


----------



## Psicat (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## saucySheep (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## hakutaku (Oct 13, 2020)

What have we learned from this? The snooty squirrels are all just too good.


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

Some of these were hard to place. I like quite a few snooties.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 16, 2020)

Purrl definitely best snooty cat, sorry Ankha.


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2020)

Snooty was supposed to be my least favorite personality, or at least it was in NL (though now I think I might actually like a lot if not all). I have Judy now in one of my last two spots and I actually liking her more now than when I saw her in screenshots without ever talking to her. Ankha though still is my number one and I plan on getting Marshal too, so I might not be able to keep Judy. Either way, I really like Julia (who I do not have an amiibo card of ) and Tasha (no amiibo card either) and I really like all the squirrels and Cleo. If I had room for a second snooty, it would really be tough for me to pick.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 17, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> View attachment 280329
> There are so many more snootys than I realize. Not sure how much I like this type. But I do love Freya so she may gradually be changing my mind.



another updates list for me. This is again a hard personality for me. But I’ve been snooty-less for about a month or so now and I do miss having one around, though I find them a bit dull in terms of personality.

Here you can see some of my own inconsistencies at work - I don’t like the wolves in general, but Freya, the only wolf I’ve ever had in my island is in tier a. Vivian has crept upwards too, as I kind of like her color scheme. Probably she should have been in the B tier, as I prefer her over Whitney.

sorry to all Diana fans, she’s one of the snooties who I have a decided aversion to. On the other hand I feel like by next year who knows, somehow she might have become a favorite (though current me doesn’t believe that)

after having seen both Willow and Timbra in game now I really feel they are pretty much equal in cuteness. Though willow for some reason is the first villager I remember seeing as I was scrolling through the long, overwhelming list when I got the game and thinking ‘she’s really cute’ so I have a sentimental desire to have her live on my island at least for a little bit.
I could imagine being more or less okay with villagers in tiers S-C hanging out in my island for a bit, so basically any of them.


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

last one :’)







Spoiler: may 2020 list


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 17, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> another updates list for me. This is again a hard personality for me. But I’ve been snooty-less for about a month or so now and I do miss having one around, though I find them a bit dull in terms of personality.
> 
> Here you can see some of my own inconsistencies at work - I don’t like the wolves in general, but Freya, the only wolf I’ve ever had in my island is in tier a. Vivian has crept upwards too, as I kind of like her color scheme. Probably she should have been in the B tier, as I prefer her over Whitney.
> 
> ...



I knew I forgot to add someone to my list. My browser kept freezing. I think I’d put Willow in A or B and Timbra in C or B. I normally don’t like the eyeshadow but I really like their colors ^.^.

Poor Violet, on the bottom of all three of our tier lists  (me, you and @xara). I think she, Rocket, Naomi, Alli and Claudia are ones I won’t ever be able to bring myself to like no matter how hard I try.


----------



## heaven. (Oct 17, 2020)

Snooty might be my favourite personality type, and it may or may not have something to do with Whitney in the Animal Crossing movie.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2020)

Mine:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## deana (Oct 18, 2020)

I might need to get a second snooty for my island lol I actually really want Julia or Blanche


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 22, 2020)

Snooty is my fav personality, but just like there are some very good designs....there are disastrous ones.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2020)

My most recent hunt had me take home a Snooty, and her identity was Freya. She's a beautiful wolf! I passed up Julia early on in the hunt, but I do love her eyes. Pecan was my original planned Snooty and looks like a feisty little lady. Portia is one of the dogs that do stand out to me. Diana has beautiful colors going on. 

 The Snooty ducks all kind of rank the same for me. They're not awful, but they're not great either. Mallary moved in on her own when I goofed and bought a home the same day I villager hunted earlier on. (blocks you from inviting another) Didn't get attached to her.

 The F tier girls are pretty bad. Some weird colored cow, Karen hamster, my eyes collided into each other sheep, and a cat that probably could of not existed. Since cats are already heavily represented and she's... pretty horrific looking.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

If there was a rank lower than D, all of D would be in it. And if there was an S+, all of S would be in it! Snooties are actually my 2nd favorite type!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't have a lot of favorite snooties, i really like vivian though i've never had her. I love gigi though, she is so nice and beautiful and froggy and LOVABLE


----------



## Tutle (Oct 29, 2020)

Probably the most accurate and up to date chart

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020

View attachment 330192

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2020


----------

